# IPhone connects with Personal Hotspot but show trianagle indicating no internet



## bpositive

I can connect my iphone 4 to my laptop through wifi using Personal Hotspot. Even if I have 5 bars, I still get a little triangle that indicates no internet access. I'm assuming my password is right or it would not connect at all.


----------



## ssomeonelikeyou

Restart both your laptop and phone. Your phone but doing a reset by holding the power and home button at the same time till you see the apple logo.


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama

If my knowledge is correct , personal hotspot is used to share the iphone's EDGE/ 3G /GPRS with the Pc .. Doing the reverse may not work ..
Anyway if u want internet in iphone y cant u directly use ur iphone's wifi ??


----------

